
Ask HN: Learning Unity for mobile game dev in 2017 - svram
What are the best resources for learning Unity for game dev? Most of the tutorials, courses and articles seem a bit dated.
======
molx
I believe a lot of it depends on what you want to do within Unity, but
whenever someone asks me this question, I direct them to Brackeys youtube
channel. Very good tutorials to build a good foundation of what is possible.
This knowledge can then be used to go down a more specific path of learning.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/Brackeys](https://www.youtube.com/user/Brackeys)

